# Eclipse auf deutsch



## TheWhiteShadow (23. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

Weiß jemand wie man Eclipse (Juno) auf deutsch bekommt?

Als update gibt es anscheinend kein language Pack mehr und mit diesem babel-Projekt komm ich nicht klar. Außerdem wollte er allein für deutsch eine 130mb-Zipdatei downloaden.
Und das dann ich den Eclipse-Ordnerpacken wie es in der Anleitung steht hat auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## ARadauer (23. Dez 2012)

Ich würde dir abraten. In der Wirtschaft bzw Praxis wird eine deutsche Version eigentlich nie verwendet. Da hast du nur Probleme, wenn du Detail Fragen hast und irgendjemand gibt dir Tipps..

Wo genau hast du Probleme,... Wenn man die Fachbegriffe nicht versteht, hat man von der deutschen Version auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Robokopp (23. Dez 2012)

Find ich auch Käse, da die ganzen Programmiersprachen eh alle auf Englisch sind. Da sollte man eigentlich mit den paar Begriffen die in Eclipse verwendet werden klarkommen zumal vieles davon selbsterklärend ist


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (23. Dez 2012)

ich hab kein Problem mit englisch sondern mit eclipse.


----------



## Pentalon (25. Dez 2012)

Von einer Lokalisierung kann ich ebenfalls nur abraten.
Abgesehen davon, dass manche eindeutschungen so grauenhaft sind, dass man erst versteht, was es bedeuten soll, wenn man es ins englische zurückübersetzt hat, kann es zu side-effects kommen, durch z.b. zu lange Texte der deutschen Sprache.

Welches Problem hast Du mit Eclipse ???

Pentalon


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (25. Dez 2012)

Immer noch dasselbe Problem, wie im ersten Post beschrieben.

Mir ist dabei egal ob das Käse ist oder Sideffekts gibt und die Wirtschaft ist mir auch egal.
Ich will mein Eclipse einfach nur deutsch haben.


----------



## Marcinek (25. Dez 2012)

Eclipse Babel Project


----------



## Hobbes (25. Dez 2012)

Habe das mit dem babel-Paket nicht ausprobiert, klingt aber in dieser Anleitung nicht zu kompliziert.


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (25. Dez 2012)

Hab die Anleitung zwar nicht benutzt, entspricht aber exakt meinem vorgehen.
Hab die exe anschließend auch mit -nl de gestartet, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Pentalon (29. Dez 2012)

Ich habe das ZIP geholt und entpackt wie es in der Anleitung steht.
Mein JUNO ist nun Deutsch. Den Parameter musste ich nicht übergeben.

Ich werde das aber wieder runternehmen, wenn ich schon lese "Überwachungspunkt ein/aus" 
PS: Warum heisst es im deutschen debug und nicht entkäfern ?

Pentalon


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (30. Dez 2012)

Nachdem ich bemerkt hatte, dass ich statt dem deutschen zip, alle Sprachen geladen hatte, hab ichs noch mal neu probiert.
Also zip geladen: BabelLanguagePack-eclipse-de_4.2.0.v20121120043402.zip
entpackt und ... nichts.

Ich hab zudem das Gefühl, dass ich noch ein initial-Plugin oder so brauch, was das Sprachpaket einbindet. Oder stekt das schon in eclipse selber drin?

Oder passt mein eclipse nicht dazu.
Version: 4.1.2
Build id: M20120223-0900


----------



## Pentalon (30. Dez 2012)

Ich habe es so gemacht:

Eclipse Babel Project
Downloads
Babel Language Packs ZIPs (hier auf JUNO klicken, wenn Du JUNO hast)
Runterrolle zu German
Die Datei: BabelLanguagePack-eclipse-de_4.2.0.v20121120043402.zip (88.66%) holen
Das ZIP öffnen
Die beiden Ordner features und plugins in das Eclipse Verzeichnis kopieren
Die Frage nach den vorhandenen Ordnern mit JA bestätigen (es gibt bereits beide Ordner in Eclipse)

Beim folgenden Start war mein Eclipse ohne zutun deutsch.
Vorher habe ich noch mein original Eclipse wegkopiert, damit ich den Zustand von vorher wieder herstellen konnte.

Nachdem Du jetzt wohl alle Sprachpakete reinkopiert hast, wäre es wohl besser, Du beginnst nochmal am Anfang.
Eine Kopie von Eclipse wirst Du nicht haben ? oder doch ?

Wenn ja, dann von der Kopie eine weitere machen damit das Original erhalten bleibt und dann die beiden Verzeichisse reinkopieren wie oben beschrieben.

Wenn nein, Eclipse nochmals downloaden und danach die Verzeichnisse einfügen.

PS: Du kannst mehrere Eclipse-Installationen haben. Da keine Installation erforderlich ist, sondern nur das Entpacken des ZIP, ist es möglich, mehrere Eclips-Versionen nebeneinander zu betreiben. So könntest Du mit einem neu downgeloadetem Eclipse und den Language-Files den Erfolg der Aktion überprüfen, ohne Deine originale Eclipse zu beeinträchtigen.

Pentalon


----------

